# Planer sled



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm working on my first table top. I know my bench top jointer isn't even close to long enough to properly flatten and joint the planks. So I was planning on using a planer sled to flatten the planks and then probably a router and straight edge to straight line the planks. The longest planks I am looking at are probably around 7 feet.

My question is how to make the planer sled. I assume my planks will only be as flat as the sled, correct? So it needs to be pretty darn flat. Most sleds I see online are made of MDF or plywood, but I can't buy any 7-8 foot long sheets that are flat all along their length.

Some people laminate two sheets together. That will certainly help with ridgidity, but won't necessarily make them flatter, will it? I also see instructions to lay it on a flat surface while the lamination dries, but I don't think I can find a surface that large which is also completely flat. How exact does this need to be?

My bench top planer indeed/outfeed trays probably won't support an 8-ft sled, so I was planning on using leftover MDF or plywood lay over the existing trays and provide additional support. But if this is also not completely flat/level, doesn't that mess everything up too?

Am I overthinking this?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I built an 8' sled for my DW 735X from Formica covered MDO. Heavy as hell but, it does the job.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

How wide are the planks? I only ask because I would look at the the cost of a jointer that would fit them before making that monster sled.

Anyway I am puzzled at how to support the plank over that great of distance, make them adjustable and non moving during the past. It also sounds like a two man operation. Following since my daughter asked for a table, not one that's bought but one that's made.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

You can do a very decent glue edge on a table saw using a bit of thick tape on the outfeed side of the blade and a sacrificial fence with the blade partially recessed.

As far as flat it may be a bit humbling, but go look at some antiques. I have seen dead flat, as in no light under a strait edge, on banquet tables done with a plane and scraper.

Back to your specific question, I just built a new outfeed table for my saw using old bed frame angle iron. To my surprise they were nowhere near strait, so using T-nuts and bolts, I made leveling screws so I could tweek it flat pushing and pulling as the frame is rigid. You can use washers as shims instead, just not as easy. Top is two layers of melamine chip board. It is flat in both directions to less than a sheet of paper.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

> I built an 8 sled for my DW 735X from Formica covered MDO. Heavy as hell but, it does the job.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Where does one buy Formica covered MDO?


----------



## ReclamationArtisan (Feb 2, 2013)

Ummmm! You don't buy Formica covered MDO (as far as I know)! You buy MDO or MDF and you laminate one form of plastic laminate to it. Several different makers of laminate including Formica, WilsonArt, etc. Google how to lay it up, it's really quite easy.


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

What about using one of these with a cleat?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-10-in-x-48-in-White-Laminated-Wood-Shelf-FG4B2600WHT/100283498


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> I built an 8 sled for my DW 735X from Formica covered MDO. Heavy as hell but, it does the job.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Care to share how you built it?


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> How wide are the planks? I only ask because I would look at the the cost of a jointer that would fit them before making that monster sled.
> 
> Anyway I am puzzled at how to support the plank over that great of distance, make them adjustable and non moving during the past. It also sounds like a two man operation. Following since my daughter asked for a table, not one that s bought but one that s made.
> 
> - controlfreak


Width is not the issue. My jointer is wider than any individual planks (or I could rip them to fit), the problem is the in/outfeed tables are not long enough for me to get a flat face. I should correct that, it will look flat, but I'm sure it will not be flat along its length, which means I will have a lot of sanding to do after the glue up.

I also am a hobbyist, so I don't have the space or resources to purchase a floorstanding, production-level jointer, especially when I don't do a lot of big items like this.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> You can do a very decent glue edge on a table saw using a bit of thick tape on the outfeed side of the blade and a sacrificial fence with the blade partially recessed.
> 
> As far as flat it may be a bit humbling, but go look at some antiques. I have seen dead flat, as in no light under a strait edge, on banquet tables done with a plane and scraper.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand what you are talking about with the tape and sacrificial fence. Are you saying tape the outfeed side to make a zero clearance throat? And then ripping into the sacrificial fence (essentially the infeed side) to get a clean edge?

I assume you start out with parallel edges before you treat both edges to the above method? Sounds intriguing.

I also am not sure I follow your method for making an outfeed table, but it sounds incredible and I can't imagine getting something so large so flat. Great job!


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> What about using one of these with a cleat?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-10-in-x-48-in-White-Laminated-Wood-Shelf-FG4B2600WHT/100283498
> 
> - dbw


I'm intrigued by that product. Certainly I like the price point. I can inspect in person to see how flat they actually are. It also looks like the length was 4 feet, so I'd have to figure out a way to join two pieces end to end. I could mount them on a longer sheet of plywood or MDF, but then the warped underlayment would probably influence overall flatness. I could use some sort of bracket on the sides, but I don't know that would be strong enough.

Hmmm…..


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Planer sled.



> Nothing unique or special about it as many have made ljs these and  plans are readily available but I ve been meaning to make one of these for a few years now and finally got around to it. Just thrilled that it worked so well. Boards came out dead flat. It ain t pretty but it works great for flattening warped boards too wide or twisted for my 6 jointer. Spent about $15 on various hardware at The Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

The Rubbermaid shelves @ HD are available up to 72" long. I think you are asking for trouble if you want to make a long sled by putting these end to end.


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

forget the planer idea….

use the crosscutting router method…

many videos on youtube on how to build…

you should have been done by now ….with the router sled

Mlyle


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> Planer sled.
> 
> Nothing unique or special about it as many have made ljs these and  plans are readily available but I ve been meaning to make one of these for a few years now and finally got around to it. Just thrilled that it worked so well. Boards came out dead flat. It ain t pretty but it works great for flattening warped boards too wide or twisted for my 6 jointer. Spent about $15 on various hardware at The Borg.
> 
> ...


That sled looks like a beast! I think that might be overkill for my uses. Something that would be really fun to make though.


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> forget the planer idea….
> 
> use the crosscutting router method…
> 
> ...


I go back and forth on that. I always get stumped on finding an appropriate surface. In other words, it's the same conundrum as with the planer sled. If the slab is not on a flat/level surface, the resulting piece won't be flat and level, right? I have my workbench which is flattish, but I wouldn't consider it dead flat. So once again I'm left with the challenge of making a flat and level surface to use the router sled on.

Do only the rails need to be flat/level, or does the slab also? I assume both to remove as little material as possible. Could this be easily accomplished with shims?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I go back and forth on that. I always get stumped on finding an appropriate surface.
> 
> - Travis


That's not as important for a router sled since there aren't any forces flattening the board against it like there are on a planer.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am with you Travis no room for the big boy and no budget either. The sacrificial fence idea I get, the tape is to support the board on the out feed but that only works for the edge jointing. The planer sled is only for the face jointing. Have you thought about getting some rollers to extend the tables of the jointer you have?


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

If I were to use a router sled, would metal framing studs be adequate for the rails? I was thinking of an easy way to get straight and flat rails. I'm just not sure they would be strong enough to support a router sled. Anyone with experience with metal studs?


----------

